# Hot Water Heater/Elec.



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Have a Richmond 10 Gal hot water heater.

Hooked it up to see if it works, it looks fairly new.

Power supply is only 20 amps, it's rated for 30 amps, the 20 was local for the test.

Shouldn't the 20 amps still heat the water? closely monitored.

I gave it 2 hours, it doesn't seem to heat, I hear a faint ticking that seems to come from the heating element.

Would be gratefull for any input.

Bob


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Is it 220v service being used? Call it a water heater or cold water heater too - just a pet peeve of mine. Hard to heat hot water.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

no it's 110 service.

Bob


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I guess being that it's pretty small I suppose it could run off 110. Come to think of it - I don't think I've ever seen a 110v water heater. Then again I've only put in 40gal+


----------

